# 91 Stanza motor mounts



## theofficer (Feb 28, 2005)

I have a '91 Stanza XE and the motor mounts are definitely going bad. The engine used to shake in idle and only when the AC was on but now it shakes all the time. There are 3 key motor mounts correct? Front left and right and one in the back. Those are the mount insulators right? Do I need to replace the mount brackets as well? How about the transmission mounts? Thanks!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Since the engine and trans are transverse mounted, there are two on top on the left and right side of the engine compartment. I show the automatic has one mount below on the rear and the manual has two mounts below with one on the front and one on the rear. Usually the mounts underneath handle the majority of the stresses. I believe that the dealer would be the only place to find these although you can try the larger auto parts stores too. You may consider doing a tune up to smooth out the idle.

Troy


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Where are you located? Because a dealer near you may have the part in stock and I can do a rough check of the parts in stock.

Troy


----------



## theofficer (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks Troy. I found the mounts at Nissan Auto parts mall online. They seemed to have the best prices and free shipping. I'm just replacing the three engine mounts, not the transmission mounts. I hope that takes care of the problem. I did a tune up recently and it still shakes. I can see the cracked rubber in the front right mount so I'm just going to replace all three. With summer approaching and me being in Houston, I need the AC on and without new mounts that car is going to shake rattle and roll.


----------

